# Opinions on RWBY?



## Reyna Malone (Dec 19, 2016)

Do you watch RWBY? What do you think of it?


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## nerdbat (Dec 23, 2016)

Didn't watched it, and honestly kinda reluctant to. On one side, its mere existence is an anchievement in intself, but on the other, even with that in mind, don't expect it to be on par with top-tier shounen battle series, or the ones that pretty much perfected the whole "style-over-substance" thing (like Kill La Kill or Gurren Lagann).


----------



## galaxy-meow (Dec 23, 2016)

One of my friend's loves it, so for him, I tried to watch it. I managed to painfully sit through the first season.
I absolutely hated it. I cannot stand Ruby and the animation when they're not fighting is so fucking ugly. I can't get over that shitty scene of her eating cookies, it was so poor. I'm sure the quality goes up as the seasons progress, but I hate series enough to not want to continue on. It's definitely waifu fodder (sassy rich girl Weiss, gothy brooding cat girl, etc), so I can understand why people like it though, and because it's not a _bad_ harem I won't judge people for liking it.


----------



## Royn (Dec 23, 2016)

Tried to watch that, lost interest within the first 15 minutes of episode 1.  Sooooo generic it was!  Do want cookies now though...  pecan cookies.... mmmmm...


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 24, 2016)

Only made it through the first episode. I don't even see how it qualifies as an anime.


----------



## ArtVulpine (Dec 24, 2016)

I like it. The plot seems to be more developed as the seasons progress.


----------



## Cloud Spire (Dec 24, 2016)

My experience has been a horrible amalgamation of pretty much all these posts.

I was reluctant to watch it. It was ugly, it looked cheap, and it looked generic. Then find out my best friend LOVES it. So I decided that maybe it wasn't bad. I watched the first episode and cringed at almost everything. All the girls are stereotypical cardboard I could find in better quality anime. They were so flat and boring. The animation was gross and the coloring/shading...well I'm glad I still have eyes. I know better than to judge an anime by first episode. It's a 50/50 chance whether it does the series justice or not. So I watched episodes two and three. Nope. I, as a writer, could not stand it. The characters do not act anything like human beings. Who wrote the dialogue? Someone who's social interactions stopped at six years? A guy who never interacted with females in his life???

It's generic, the writer must be a six year old, the characters are boring stereotype cardboard cutouts who act nothing like people, the animation is atrocious, the first plot is boring, and I will never watch past those first three episodes. I should've known better than to trust my friend on tastes when he's one of the only people who likes FFXIII.


----------



## Rivercoon (Dec 25, 2016)

Pretty sure I have not seen it but as you didn't give it's full title I'm not inclined to even go looking.


----------



## Cloud Spire (Dec 25, 2016)

Rivercoon said:


> Pretty sure I have not seen it but as you didn't give it's full title I'm not inclined to even go looking.


RWBY is the full title. The creator is Rooster Teeth. They thought it would be good to take the main characters' first initials and mash them together for the title. It's also pronounced "ruby" which is a play on the main character's name being Ruby.


----------



## Rivercoon (Dec 25, 2016)

Cloud Spire said:


> RWBY is the full title. The creator is Rooster Teeth. They thought it would be good to take the main characters' first initials and mash them together for the title. It's also pronounced "ruby" which is a play on the main character's name being Ruby.



Oh.  OK.


----------



## Reyna Malone (Dec 26, 2016)

I, personally, really like it. It starts out as kind of a goofy series, but it gets more serious as the series goes on.


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Jan 20, 2017)

I tried to watch the first episode, but got turned off by the animation and stopped watching about 2 minutes in.
I did admire the art style and music, though. I got a bit of a Rhythm Thief vibe from it.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 20, 2017)

Don't like anime, tried to watch it, couldn't make it more than two minutes in. Then I tried again a month later, and skimmed through the first 8 episodes. Wish I hadn't tried. Still don't understand the appeal. Very confused. Don't understand why fragmentory sentence structure is now suddenly a thing. But can't stop.


----------



## LittleWoodlouse (Jan 29, 2017)

It's no masterpiece, but it gets a lot better the longer you watch. Season 3 is the most entertaining IMO, but Season 4 has been really.... slow. Hopefully it's building up to an interesting finale and great fifth season. ^^;
I think the show did a good job in it's tone shift, and it introduces new characters and concepts at a nice pace. The world has a nice amount of worldbuilding, but doesn't feel overcomplicated or convoluted. I got more attached to the characters than I thought I would, but it often leaves me wanting more from their interactions.


----------



## AdelynBlair (Jan 31, 2017)

I've never really liked RWBY. As the series progressed I got disinterested in the entire story.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 31, 2017)

I never got around to liking the art style :s


----------

